# Easy Candy Cane Nails



## fictionwriter04 (Dec 18, 2011)

Today I wanted to make a holiday nail look thatâ€™s quick and easy to create but also very festive. As a result, I came up with this candy cane nail tutorial. Itâ€™s traditional but also has a bit of holiday glimmer. Hope you enjoy the video tutorial:


----------



## katana (Dec 18, 2011)

Very cute, I like the red and green stripes its like a real candy cane!


----------



## fictionwriter04 (Dec 18, 2011)

thank-you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Dec 19, 2011)

Cute! It's like real candy canes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)))


----------



## fictionwriter04 (Dec 19, 2011)

thank-you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rocket (Dec 19, 2011)

I really like the addition of the glitter. Great tut and look!


----------



## fictionwriter04 (Dec 20, 2011)

thank-you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jeanarick (Dec 20, 2011)

Awww...those are so cute!


----------



## fictionwriter04 (Dec 20, 2011)

thank-you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Dec 20, 2011)

I love how it's such a quick design  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fictionwriter04 (Dec 20, 2011)

thank-you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I try to make designs that will be quick and easy.


----------

